# Budapest anyone?



## poacher (Jul 1, 2003)

does anyone know anything about the riding in Budapest? Are there any Velodromes there? 
Thanks in avdance for any info..


----------



## balfazed (Sep 28, 2005)

poacher said:


> does anyone know anything about the riding in Budapest? Are there any Velodromes there?
> Thanks in avdance for any info..


Hi, I live there, I hope I can help. There is only an old velodrome in the city, it's open air, they organize only a few races but only in the cycling season. When are you coming?
Road and track racing are not popular in Hungary, so if you want to watch a race u don't have much chance, but there are endless possibilities to ride around Budapest on road.
Mountain biking is far more popular, we have numerous endurance events (marathons) every year, and if you want to ride, Budapest is a perfect place. One side of the city is surrounded with moderate hills (500-760m high). Most of the forest is not private property, so you are free to ride everywhere. The trail network is good and quite well marked (hiking trails), with lots of singletrack and fire roads. Most trails are not steep or technical but still challenging enough for a real mountain biker.


----------



## k2biker (Jan 13, 2004)

Balfazed~

This is great! I've been lurking in hopes of someone posting about Hungary. I'm planing to come over to Baja in July for Sozo. I'll be booked from July 15-25 and am planning to stay an extra few days with bike in tow to catch some riding. 

My perdicament is this: finding a place I can keep my bike while at Sozo (since we'll be taking a bus to Baja and probably won't have room for the case) OR finding someone / place to ship it to so it arrives about the time I'm done at Sozo. 

Do you know of any marathons or enduros happening that last week of July? Where could I find info on trails and such or can I us you as a point? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## LSiena0206 (May 2, 2006)

Hey Balfazed
What is the best shop in Budapest to go to ? I'll be there next week - without bike - but everywhere I go, I try to get a local racing jersey.
Thanks


----------



## ymsetjenesta (Jun 9, 2012)

Poacher: I'm planning to study in Hungary. The options are Pecs, Budapest or Debrecen. So where is the best MTB'ing. I also look for other adventure sports like climbing and whitewater kayaking.


----------



## substitute (Aug 28, 2011)

Do the trails near Budapest stay open in the winter? I've been there once in January and I can remember that there wasn't a whole lot of snow on the ground... I might be making a short trip to Budapest at some point in the winter or spring months of 2013. There seems to be nice xc trails quite near the city so I might rent a bike and ride around for a few hours if the conditions are ok. I can tolerate mud to some extent but I'd rather not spend too much time knee deep in it or plough my way through snow for that matter. I get enough of that on my home trails 

Also any advice on renting a good mountain bike in that lovely city would be appreciated.


----------



## adrenalindaddy (Jan 8, 2013)

I'd be interested in finding detailed info on trails too, if anyone knows any good resources.


----------

